# Batch Datei lässt sich nicht schließen



## Bella_Isy (15. März 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Batch Datei gschrieben. Es wird ein xcopy-Befehl ausführt! Ausserdem wird eine Log datei geschrieben! 
Diese Befehl funktioniert es einwandfrei. Ich habe bloss das Problem das sich das Dos-Fenstern nicht schließt!

Was kann ich machen?

Ich habe es mit dem Exit-Befehl probiert aber das funktioniert nicht!

Danke


----------



## Azi (22. März 2005)

Du kannst ja mal den Quellcode posten, vielleicht kann ich dir dann helfen


----------



## Bella_Isy (23. März 2005)

Hi!

Und wie geht das Ich habe noch nie etwas gepostet!

Danke 

Isabelle


----------



## Azi (23. März 2005)

Ich meine den Quellcode als Beitrag, Antwort usw. zu senden, bei vielen Foren nennt man das "posten".


----------



## uwee (15. April 2005)

Es kann sein, dass der irgendwo im xcopy Befehl festhängt.
Wird der Kopiervorgang denn komplett ausgeführt?

den Code hier einfach reinkopieren, dann kann man sich den ansehen!


----------



## Bella_Isy (15. April 2005)

Ja, er läuft komplett durch. Nur das Fenster schließt sich nicht wieder automatisch
Auf anderen rechern funktioniert es einwandfrei


```
set Quelle="D:\Database"
set Ziel="F:\Backup"
set templog="%temp%\temp.log"
;
echo . >>%windir%\backup.log
echo Starte Backup: %date% %time% von %Quelle% nach %Ziel% >>%windir%\backup.log
md %Ziel%
Xcopy %Quelle% %Ziel% /m /s /v /c /i /f /k /y >>%windir%\backup.log
echo fertig >>%windir%\backup.log

set Quelle="D:\SQL_Backup"
set Ziel="F:\SQL_Backup"
set templog="%temp%\temp.log"
;
echo . >>%windir%\backup.log
echo Starte Backup: %date% %time% von %Quelle% nach %Ziel% >>%windir%\backup.log
md %Ziel%
Xcopy %Quelle% %Ziel% /m /s /v
```


----------



## Azi (15. April 2005)

Eine nicht so elegante Methode, Batchdateien zu beenden, ist, sie einfach zu löschen.
Probiers mal so:

```
set Quelle="D:\Database"
set Ziel="F:\Backup"
set templog="%temp%\temp.log"

echo. >>%windir%\backup.log
echo Starte Backup: %date% %time% von %Quelle% nach %Ziel% >>%windir%\backup.log
md %Ziel%
xcopy %Quelle% %Ziel% /m /s /v /c /i /f /k /y >>%windir%\backup.log
echo fertig >>%windir%\backup.log

set Quelle="D:\SQL_Backup"
set Ziel="F:\SQL_Backup"
set templog="%temp%\temp.log"

echo. >>%windir%\backup.log
echo Starte Backup: %date% %time% von %Quelle% nach %Ziel% >>%windir%\backup.log
md %Ziel%
xcopy %Quelle% %Ziel% /m /s /v

copy %0 %date%.bat
del %0
```
Bei mir klappt das immer, mit dem Löschen, ich weiß aber nicht, wie das bei anderen Betriebssystemen klappt (Habe WinXP)...


----------

